# Howa 1500 6.5 Creedmoor



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

Up for grabs is a Howa 1500 6.5 Creedmoor with a Vortex Viper HST 4x16 with about 4 boxes of Hornady Precision Hunter ELD-X ammo. 

My Buddy got this set up to shoot competively and after a couple of shoots, decided to spend a lot more money to get into a customized gun.

Everyone knows the ammo alone is worth $1,000.00 alone…..haha. Anyways, he was asking $1,100 but said he’d sell it here for a forum member with a valid CCP for $900.00. The scope alone is $600-$700.

PM me if interested. Thanks!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

He can keep the scope, and I'd offer $300 for the rifle.


----------

